# Primary and Assistant Surgeon Question...



## Jhannyn (Sep 24, 2012)

Can a physician bill as a primary surgeon during one procedure and bill as an assistant surgeon during a different procedure in the same encounter? For example: Can Dr. Ed bill as an Assistant Surgeon for a hemicolectomy (44140) while billing as a Primary for a separate distinct wound closure (12002) during the same encounter?


----------



## pamsbill (Sep 26, 2012)

yes, this is okay.


----------



## Jhannyn (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you pamsbill! That's exactly what I was thinking! Appreciate it!


----------



## PattiL (Sep 27, 2012)

*Primary Surgeon and Assistant Surgeon*



Jhannyn said:


> Can a physician bill as a primary surgeon during one procedure and bill as an assistant surgeon during a different procedure in the same encounter? For example: Can Dr. Ed bill as an Assistant Surgeon for a hemicolectomy (44140) while billing as a Primary for a separate distinct wound closure (12002) during the same encounter?



If you are using a real life example: the CPT code 12002 in the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule lists this code as never allowing an assistant surgeon, so I don't think it's appropriate to bill for an assistant surgeon on this code. Also, it could appear to a payer that you are billing separately for closure.


----------



## Jhannyn (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok thank you


----------

